# mot de passe oublié de la clé wep freebox



## samdetend (4 Octobre 2006)

bonjour a tous,
Le disque dur de mon titanium G4 vient de lacher. L'ordi était connecté a ma freebox HD en wifi securisé par une clé  WEP. J'ai donc racheté un disque dur, installé tiger mais j'ai oublié mon mot de passe de la clé WEP et je ne trouve pas le moyen de le retrouver. Peut-on reconfigurer la freebox et lui donner un nouveau mot de passe sans avoir besoin de l'ancien? Si oui comment faire sans passer 5 heures a appeler le service technique de free?  merci de votre aide!


----------



## rubren (4 Octobre 2006)

Salut et bienvenue  

Il n'est pas noté quelque part sur ta Box ou sur le carton de cette dernière.


----------



## samdetend (4 Octobre 2006)

bah non puisque c'est moi qui le crée. C'est un mot de passe de 10 chiffres et lettres. J'ai du mettre un truc a la con mais je ne m'en souviens plus :rose:


----------



## rubren (4 Octobre 2006)

J'ai une LB, c'est donc peut-&#234;tre pas la m&#234;me chose avec une HD (quoique bizarre). D&#233;j&#224; une cl&#233; WEP de 10 caract&#232;res c'est pas vraiment une cl&#233; s&#233;curis&#233;, surtout quand on voit qu'avec une cl&#233; WEP standard HEX 40 c'est facilement "crackable".

Bon cela ne r&#233;soud pas ton probl&#232;me, le mieux est de te connecter via un c&#226;ble ethernet pour pouvoir rentrer sur ta box et reinitialiser la cl&#233;.


----------



## samdetend (4 Octobre 2006)

:rose:  là j'ai honte je suis vraiment une vraie blonde!!!!! désolée pour ma question débile j'avais oublié que j'avais parametré le mot de passe sur le site de free et non pas sur mon mac. Bon bah merci      je vais dès ce soir me trouver un nouveau mot de passe!!!!


----------



## rubren (4 Octobre 2006)

Il ne te reste plus qu'à faire une petite couleur...:love:


----------



## samdetend (4 Octobre 2006)

trop émue par la mort de mon disque dur j'en ai perdu la mémoire ce sont des choses qui arrivent


----------

